# Re: Law and Security diploma for an MP??



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 09:45:42 -0500*
peter,
Since sometime in ‘99 I believe........Does community college in Quebec not
offer L  SA or equivilant?
----- Original Message -----
From: Peter Nguyen 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 11:14 PM
Subject: Law and Security diploma for an MP??
> Since when do we have that requirement? And how do you translate that in
> Quebec terms, since our education system is different from the rest of
> Canada. Thank you.
>
>
> >From: "william durrant" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Recruiting problem
> >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:40:16 -0500
> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >MHotMailBA87091A0082D82197CBCFEC03BD4CCB0 Wed Mar 01 17:04:31 2000
> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id TAA13358 for army-outgoing
> >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 19:38:18 -0500
> >Received: from itac-sun-13.sprint.ca itac-sun-13.sprint.ca
> >[207.107.250.17]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4
> >with ESMTP  id TAA13355 for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000
> >19:38:10 -0500
> >Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-06-85.sprint.ca
[209.148.135.136]by
> >itac-sun-13.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id SAA16926for
> > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:41:34 -0500 EST
> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 17:08:49 2000
> >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
sender
> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >Message-ID: 
> >References: 
> >X-Priority: 3
> >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
> >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Precedence: bulk
> >
> >Try calling 1 800 856 8488  ..that ia a national toll free  it will
> >connect
> >you with the nearest full timerecruiting office to your home.....if this
> >doesn‘t work...contact me personally at
> >gunner10@sprint.ca and i will sort it out..as for being an M.P. you
require
> >a 2 year law  security diploma from college this is a relatively new
> >requirement.  good luck!
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: Dwight Morrow VE7BV/Rev.Isabel Healy Morrow
> >
> >To: 
> >Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:46 PM
> >Subject: Re: Re:
> >
> >
> > > Hi!
> > > Try phoning the 1-800 number for recruiting in Edmonton and they
should
> >be
> > > able to help you.
> > > You should be able to get it from the 1-800 information service by
> >dialing
> > > 1-800-555-1212.
> > > Hopefully you can get on as an MP there is apptitude testing you will
> >do
> >as
> > > part of the enrollment process. It sounds to me like your previous
> >career
> > > experience will be helpful.  Typing speed is useful but the most
> >important
> > > thing is being able to keep your head in a crisis, think clearing, and
> >have
> > > excellent interpersonal skills.
> > > Good luck!
> > > Isabel Healy Morrow
> > > former jr naval officer
> > >
> > > At 11:48 AM 2/29/2000 -0800, you wrote:
> > > >I really have no idea what anyone is talking about as I am just a
> >civilian.
> > > >My only problem is trying to get into the army.  I have gone to the
> > > >recruiting spot where I live in Yellowknife but the recruiters are
> >always
> > > >out of town or training.  Is there any other way to enlist without
the
> >aid
> > > >of a recruiter in your area?  Any info would be greatly received.  I
> >also
> > > >would like to know what you would think would best suit me in the
army.
> >I
> > > >have been a correction‘s officer for 4 years, am 23 and can type over
> >45
> > > >words per minute.  My ideal job would be an MP but heck I would be
> >happy
> > > >with anything.
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > ====================================================================
> > >  Dwight Morrow, BSc Pharm, VE7BV
> > >  Rev. Isabel Healy Morrow, BSW, M.Div.
> > >  Box l21,  Merritt, BC, Canada  V1K 1B8
> > >  Shulus Cattle Company 2 Settlers Road-Cottonwood muix Drive, Hwy
> >8
> > >  phone:  250378-9294  work 378-9238  fax 378-4448
> > > 604856-7352 Langley
> > >  email :      
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 03 Mar 2000 20:40:55 GMT*
well, we do have a 3 year college police course, but for law you‘d really 
have to go to university
>From: "william durrant" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Law and Security diploma for an MP??
>Date: Thu, 2 Mar 2000 09:45:42 -0500
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA87D84B0090D82197A1CFEC03BD30540 Thu Mar 02 07:48:30 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id KAA17882 for army-outgoing 
>Thu, 2 Mar 2000 10:44:39 -0500
>Received: from hme0.mailrouter01.sprint.ca hme0.mailrouter01.sprint.ca 
>[207.107.250.16]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 
>with ESMTP  id KAA17879 for  Thu, 2 Mar 2000 
>10:44:31 -0500
>Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-05-19.sprint.ca [209.103.44.220]by 
>hme0.mailrouter01.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id JAA15781for 
> Thu, 2 Mar 2000 09:47:17 -0500 EST
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Thu Mar 02 07:49:42 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>References: 
>X-Priority: 3
>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>peter,
>Since sometime in ‘99 I believe........Does community college in Quebec not
>offer L  SA or equivilant?
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Peter Nguyen 
>To: 
>Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 11:14 PM
>Subject: Law and Security diploma for an MP??
>
>
> > Since when do we have that requirement? And how do you translate that in
> > Quebec terms, since our education system is different from the rest of
> > Canada. Thank you.
> >
> >
> > >From: "william durrant" 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Recruiting problem
> > >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:40:16 -0500
> > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > >MHotMailBA87091A0082D82197CBCFEC03BD4CCB0 Wed Mar 01 17:04:31 2000
> > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id TAA13358 for 
>army-outgoing
> > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 19:38:18 -0500
> > >Received: from itac-sun-13.sprint.ca itac-sun-13.sprint.ca
> > >[207.107.250.17]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4
> > >with ESMTP  id TAA13355 for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000
> > >19:38:10 -0500
> > >Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-06-85.sprint.ca
>[209.148.135.136]by
> > >itac-sun-13.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id SAA16926for
> > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:41:34 -0500 EST
> > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 17:08:49 2000
> > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
>sender
> > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > >Message-ID: 
> > >References: 
> > >X-Priority: 3
> > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
> > >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Precedence: bulk
> > >
> > >Try calling 1 800 856 8488  ..that ia a national toll free  it will
> > >connect
> > >you with the nearest full timerecruiting office to your home.....if 
>this
> > >doesn‘t work...contact me personally at
> > >gunner10@sprint.ca and i will sort it out..as for being an M.P. you
>require
> > >a 2 year law  security diploma from college this is a relatively new
> > >requirement.  good luck!
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: Dwight Morrow VE7BV/Rev.Isabel Healy Morrow
> > >
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:46 PM
> > >Subject: Re: Re:
> > >
> > >
> > > > Hi!
> > > > Try phoning the 1-800 number for recruiting in Edmonton and they
>should
> > >be
> > > > able to help you.
> > > > You should be able to get it from the 1-800 information service by
> > >dialing
> > > > 1-800-555-1212.
> > > > Hopefully you can get on as an MP there is apptitude testing you 
>will
> > >do
> > >as
> > > > part of the enrollment process. It sounds to me like your previous
> > >career
> > > > experience will be helpful.  Typing speed is useful but the most
> > >important
> > > > thing is being able to keep your head in a crisis, think clearing, 
>and
> > >have
> > > > excellent interpersonal skills.
> > > > Good luck!
> > > > Isabel Healy Morrow
> > > > former jr naval officer
> > > >
> > > > At 11:48 AM 2/29/2000 -0800, you wrote:
> > > > >I really have no idea what anyone is talking about as I am just a
> > >civilian.
> > > > >My only problem is trying to get into the army.  I have gone to the
> > > > >recruiting spot where I live in Yellowknife but the recruiters are
> > >always
> > > > >out of town or training.  Is there any other way to enlist without
>the
> > >aid
> > > > >of a recruiter in your area?  Any info would be greatly received.  
>I
> > >also
> > > > >would like to know what you would think would best suit me in the
>army.
> > >I
> > > > >have been a correction‘s officer for 4 years, am 23 and can type 
>over
> > >45
> > > > >words per minute.  My ideal job would be an MP but heck I would be
> > >happy
> > > > >with anything.
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > 
>====================================================================
> > > >  Dwight Morrow, BSc Pharm, VE7BV
> > > >  Rev. Isabel Healy Morrow, BSW, M.Div.
> > > >  Box l21,  Merritt, BC, Canada  V1K 1B8
> > > >  Shulus Cattle Company 2 Settlers Road-Cottonwood muix Drive, 
>Hwy
> > >8
> > > >  phone:  250378-9294  work 378-9238  fax 378-4448
> > > > 604856-7352 Langley
> > > >  email :      
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Sun, 5 Mar 2000 18:07:35 -0500*
peter,
sounds like the same course.....the law and security course only covers
basic law required by police officers.....use of force, charter, etc.
----- Original Message -----
From: Peter Nguyen 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 03, 2000 3:40 PM
Subject: Re: Law and Security diploma for an MP??
> well, we do have a 3 year college police course, but for law you‘d really
> have to go to university
>
>
> >From: "william durrant" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: Law and Security diploma for an MP??
> >Date: Thu, 2 Mar 2000 09:45:42 -0500
> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >MHotMailBA87D84B0090D82197A1CFEC03BD30540 Thu Mar 02 07:48:30 2000
> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id KAA17882 for army-outgoing
> >Thu, 2 Mar 2000 10:44:39 -0500
> >Received: from hme0.mailrouter01.sprint.ca hme0.mailrouter01.sprint.ca
> >[207.107.250.16]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4
> >with ESMTP  id KAA17879 for  Thu, 2 Mar 2000
> >10:44:31 -0500
> >Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-05-19.sprint.ca
[209.103.44.220]by
> >hme0.mailrouter01.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id JAA15781for
> > Thu, 2 Mar 2000 09:47:17 -0500 EST
> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Thu Mar 02 07:49:42 2000
> >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
sender
> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >Message-ID: 
> >References: 
> >X-Priority: 3
> >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
> >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Precedence: bulk
> >
> >peter,
> >Since sometime in ‘99 I believe........Does community college in Quebec
not
> >offer L  SA or equivilant?
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: Peter Nguyen 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 11:14 PM
> >Subject: Law and Security diploma for an MP??
> >
> >
> > > Since when do we have that requirement? And how do you translate that
in
> > > Quebec terms, since our education system is different from the rest of
> > > Canada. Thank you.
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: "william durrant" 
> > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >To: 
> > > >Subject: Recruiting problem
> > > >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:40:16 -0500
> > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > >MHotMailBA87091A0082D82197CBCFEC03BD4CCB0 Wed Mar 01 17:04:31 2000
> > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id TAA13358 for
> >army-outgoing
> > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 19:38:18 -0500
> > > >Received: from itac-sun-13.sprint.ca itac-sun-13.sprint.ca
> > > >[207.107.250.17]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com
8.8.4/8.8.4
> > > >with ESMTP  id TAA13355 for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000
> > > >19:38:10 -0500
> > > >Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-06-85.sprint.ca
> >[209.148.135.136]by
> > > >itac-sun-13.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id SAA16926for
> > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:41:34 -0500 EST
> > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 17:08:49 2000
> > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> >sender
> > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > >Message-ID: 
> > > >References: 
> > > >X-Priority: 3
> > > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
> > > >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > >
> > > >Try calling 1 800 856 8488  ..that ia a national toll free  it will
> > > >connect
> > > >you with the nearest full timerecruiting office to your home.....if
> >this
> > > >doesn‘t work...contact me personally at
> > > >gunner10@sprint.ca and i will sort it out..as for being an M.P. you
> >require
> > > >a 2 year law  security diploma from college this is a relatively
new
> > > >requirement.  good luck!
> > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > >From: Dwight Morrow VE7BV/Rev.Isabel Healy Morrow
> > > >
> > > >To: 
> > > >Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:46 PM
> > > >Subject: Re: Re:
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > Hi!
> > > > > Try phoning the 1-800 number for recruiting in Edmonton and they
> >should
> > > >be
> > > > > able to help you.
> > > > > You should be able to get it from the 1-800 information service by
> > > >dialing
> > > > > 1-800-555-1212.
> > > > > Hopefully you can get on as an MP there is apptitude testing you
> >will
> > > >do
> > > >as
> > > > > part of the enrollment process. It sounds to me like your previous
> > > >career
> > > > > experience will be helpful.  Typing speed is useful but the most
> > > >important
> > > > > thing is being able to keep your head in a crisis, think clearing,
> >and
> > > >have
> > > > > excellent interpersonal skills.
> > > > > Good luck!
> > > > > Isabel Healy Morrow
> > > > > former jr naval officer
> > > > >
> > > > > At 11:48 AM 2/29/2000 -0800, you wrote:
> > > > > >I really have no idea what anyone is talking about as I am just a
> > > >civilian.
> > > > > >My only problem is trying to get into the army.  I have gone to
the
> > > > > >recruiting spot where I live in Yellowknife but the recruiters
are
> > > >always
> > > > > >out of town or training.  Is there any other way to enlist
without
> >the
> > > >aid
> > > > > >of a recruiter in your area?  Any info would be greatly received.
> >I
> > > >also
> > > > > >would like to know what you would think would best suit me in the
> >army.
> > > >I
> > > > > >have been a correction‘s officer for 4 years, am 23 and can type
> >over
> > > >45
> > > > > >words per minute.  My ideal job would be an MP but heck I would
be
> > > >happy
> > > > > >with anything.
> > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > >message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> >====================================================================
> > > > >  Dwight Morrow, BSc Pharm, VE7BV
> > > > >  Rev. Isabel Healy Morrow, BSW, M.Div.
> > > > >  Box l21,  Merritt, BC, Canada  V1K 1B8
> > > > >  Shulus Cattle Company 2 Settlers Road-Cottonwood muix Drive,
> >Hwy
> > > >8
> > > > >  phone:  250378-9294  work 378-9238  fax 378-4448
> > > > > 604856-7352 Langley
> > > > >  email :      
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

